# The NSA is in on it!



## bensley101 (Apr 8, 2009)

We got a call on Mon night that was oh so fun for a rookie. (me) 

I normally grab the sheet off the printer and shout out what we got. chest pains, abdominal pains, overdose, whatever. When I looked monday night it said "mental patient". New to me!? cool! I love seeing new ones. To be honest I was getting a little bored with the chest pains because I don't get to do much on those ones. So here was this guy's story.

  He told us, and the three police officers this story and we had to try to keep a straight face. He said he was hitchhiking from Maryland to Texas (we are in Va and he did have a Maryland DL) He was on his way to Texas to visit his sister in SC. But he got arrested in SC for loitering in town. (what? but you haven't made it to SC yet sir, how were you arrested there?)
   Didn't matter, because that's where the national security administration tried to hypnotize him in an attempt to make him part of a plot to murder Angela Cartwright in California. (actress, used to be on Lost in Space) And for some reason everyone he came across was leaving their stuff out on the tables and counters trying to tempt him into stealing it.

Crazy?

The sad thing really is that he knew he was having an episode. He approached the county officer and told her to get him to the hospital because the voices were telling him all of that.

Oh and by the way he informed us he had TB. Rough. At least he told us. And guess who got left alone in the back of the ambulance with him while the squad leader went in to talk to triage. lol


----------



## medichopeful (Apr 8, 2009)

bensley101 said:


> And guess who got left alone in the back of the ambulance with him while the squad leader went in to talk to triage. lol



Ooh!  I know this one!  

And by the way, it is National Security _Agency_, not "Administration."  Not a huge deal.  Just thought I would let you know.  <_<

Good read, though.

Eric


----------



## Hockey (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## medichopeful (Apr 8, 2009)

lol.

That cat looks pissed!


----------



## fma08 (Apr 8, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> lol.
> 
> That cat looks pissed!



Or brainwashed by aliens cuz his owner didn't put it's hat on quick enough and now it's biding it's time till the cat people from the planet zarthon take over and make us their slaves... just sayin...


----------



## bensley101 (Apr 9, 2009)

Medic, the patient actually said administration.

However, I wouldn't have known the difference. :wacko:

either way it is probably just another office set up to justify taking more tax money out of my cruddy paycheck every week.h34r:

<~~~not anti goverment, but let's just say I hope Obama can do all that stuff he has been talking about. But that's another topic for another section I suppose.


----------



## medichopeful (Apr 9, 2009)

lol yeah i figured he might have said "administration".  Just trying to be helpful 

And careful complaining about the NSA.  They might be listening in on you h34r:


----------

